# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Consejo de Agua informará el jueves sobre la propuesta del nuevo Plan Hidrológico del Ebro

## sergi1907

Con el apoyo del Consejo del Agua, el plan sería sometido a la conformidad del Comité de Autoridades Competentes y remitido al Gobierno.

El Consejo del Agua de la Demarcación del Ebro se reúne este jueves en Zaragoza para votar sobre el proyecto de nuevo Plan Hidrológico de cuenca, paso previo a su envío al Gobierno central para su aprobación definitiva vía Real Decreto.

La convocatoria del máximo órgano de planificación de la cuenca fue hecha hace dos semanas por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) a fin de que sus miembros se pronuncien en torno al contenido del Plan, que incorpora algunas de las propuestas recogidas en las 1.619 alegaciones recibidas por el documento durante los seis meses en que ha permanecido en exposición pública.

Si el plan obtiene el apoyo del Consejo del Agua, será sometido un día después a la conformidad del Comité de Autoridades Competentes para, posteriormente, ser remitido al Gobierno, que se comprometió a tener aprobados todos los planes de cuenca de las demarcaciones intercomunitarias antes de final de año.

El Consejo del Agua del Ebro está compuesto por representantes de las distintas administraciones competentes, así como de los usuarios y de los agentes sociales.

Sus 98 integrantes representan a la Administración central (15), a las comunidades autónomas de Aragón (12), Cataluña (6), Navarra (4), La Rioja (4), Castilla y León (2), País Vasco (2), Cantabria (2), Castilla-La Mancha (1) y Valencia (1), a entidades locales (3), a usuarios (32), a asociaciones agrarias (2), a ecologistas (2) y a agentes sociales (2).

La reunión se produce un mes y medio después de hacerse pública una sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña que anuló el decreto de la Generalitat de 2011 que facultaba al Ejecutivo catalán a desarrollar un plan de gestión de su cuenca fluvial interna.

Según manifestó la CHE al anunciar la convocatoria, en un comunicado que no hacía referencia a las diferencias entre Aragón y Cataluña respecto a la gestión de las cuencas internas de la zona catalana, el Plan Hidrológico del Ebro es un "plan de planes" que implica a todas las administraciones y usuarios en una gestión hidráulica basada en la "unidad de cuenca".

El texto busca, además, un equilibrio entre la necesidad de garantizar el buen estado ecológico de la cuenca y las demandas actuales y futuras de los usuarios.

Se compone de un cuerpo normativo formado por 108 artículos divididos en diez capítulos, un programa de medidas que define las líneas de trabajo vinculadas a la gestión hídrica, y una estimación de la inversión necesaria para garantizar el cumplimiento de los tres pilares básicos del plan.

Estos pilares son el cumplimiento de objetivos ambientales, la satisfacción de las demandas actuales y futuras, y acciones para paliar los efectos de sequías e inundaciones".

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...7_1101025.html

----------


## sergi1907

El 50% del agua del Ebro será consumida en el 2027.

Una aplastante mayoría, formada por representantes de regantes, comunidades autónomas y la Administración central ha aprobado el nuevo plan hidrológico del Ebro, frente a la posición de la Generalitat y los grupos ecologistas, que defendieron en solitario el rechazo al plan. Así se decidió en el consejo del agua de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), en un acuerdo que obtuvo 72 votos a favor, 9 en contra y 5 abstenciones. El acuerdo debe ser ratificado por los representantes políticos del comité de autoridades competentes, el máximo órgano rector de la CHE.
La amplia mayoría ha permitido visualizar la firme apuesta del nuevo plan hidrológico del Ebro a favor de un máximo aprovechamiento de las aguas de este río. Los regantes reclamaron a la Confederación que aborde con más urgencia los regadíos pendientes; las comunidades de Aragón y Navarra vieron atendidas sus peticiones, y los representantes de la Administración central hicieron pocas intervenciones para expresar discrepancias de matiz.
El plan prevé crear 445.000 nuevas hectáreas de regadío (que se sumarían a las 965.000 hectárea ahora existentes) y se plantea la construcción de 35 nuevos embalses (fundamentalmente para regadío, así como balsas de laminación). No obstante, no se ha recogido la previsión de ningún trasvase del Ebro hacia el Levante, puesto que en todo caso ésta sería una tarea del plan hidrológico de ámbito estatal. La previsión es que en el horizonte del 2027, se consuma el 50% de los recursos del Ebro (que no volverían al río), teniendo en cuenta que ahora se consumen un 34%, según la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro.
El plan habla de la existencia de un déficit en la cuenca de 900 hm³/año por insuficiencia de recursos, especialmente en la margen derecha, debido a la falta de regulación.
La gran discrepancia de la Generalitat y de los grupos ecologistas se sustenta en la escasa reserva de caudales ecológicos, especialmente en el tramo final del río. La propuesta reserva un volumen invariable de 3.010 hm3 al año en Tortosa, mientras que la Generalitat ha reclamado en esta capital un caudal mínimo de 7.167 hm3 en un año seco, de 9.508 hm3 en un año medio y de 12.543 hm3 en un año húmedo. La Generalitat estaba dispuesta a transigir, pero ha percibido una actitud inflexible en la CHE. No hemos visto voluntad de concertación sobre los caudales ecológicos, declaró a este diario Julián Ezquerra, representante de Cuenca Azul, red de organizaciones de defensa del Ebro.
El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente destacó que la propuesta define por primera vez los caudales ecológicos en 41 puntos de importancia estratégica, que cuentan con datos históricos de caudales para aplicar la metodología de cálculo y con estaciones de control de caudales para controlar su cumplimiento posterior.
Tanto fuentes de la Generalitat como de los grupos ecologistas afirman que el plan no profundiza en la necesidad de lograr la plena recuperación de la masas de agua del río Ebro, en línea con lo que exigido por la directiva de agua. Pese a que se reconoce el esfuerzo realizado, sólo se han evaluado 314 masas de agua (tramos fluviales de cierta uniformidad), mientras que en la cuenca hay 635. Además, se ha dejado en el tintero las masas más extensas y complejas, como las zonas húmedas y protegidas, las aguas de transición o las marinas, dice la Red Cuenca Azul. La caracterización de esas masas de agua es clave para poder evaluar su recuperación en el futuro. Difícilmente, podremos demostrar que una masa de agua ha empeorado su estado si previamente no se ha evaluado, dice la Red Cuenca Azul.
Mientras el Gobierno catalán y los ecologistas se manifestaron en contra, se dieron cinco abstenciones, provenientes de IU, los sindicatos y dos de las tres empresas hidroeléctricas. Xavier de Pedro, presidente de la CHE, ha valorado que este acuerdo es el "punto final" a un largo retraso porque el plan debería haberse aprobado a finales de 2009 y ha resaltado que cuenta con un "amplísimo consenso" pese a la dificultad de encontrar el equilibrio entre las pretensiones de todos los integrantes.
A su juicio, este plan favorecerá el desarrollo del valle del Ebro desde el punto de industrial, energético y agroambiental en equilibrio con las demandas medioambientales, además de ser un plan "de inversiones" que permitirá la creación de 18.000 puestos de trabajo y la inversión de 600 millones de euros hasta su finalización en 2015, fecha en la que está prevista una revisión del mismo.
Por su parte, el conseller de Territorio y Sostenibilidad de la Generalitat, Santi Vila, avanzó este jueves que el Govern planteará una "posición frontal" contra el plan. En declaraciones a los medios antes de pronunciar una conferencia en el Colegio Oficial de Arquitectos de Catalunya (COAC), Vila añadió que mañana viernes en rueda de prensa ofrecerá una "declaración pública detallada y exhaustiva para que finalmente este plan no se apruebe".


http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/ar...#ixzz2Y6gd8lil

----------


## sergi1907

ZARAGOZA, 4 (EUROPA PRESS)

Las organizaciones ecologistas, representadas por COAGRET y la Plataforma en Defensa de l'Ebre, han presentado este jueves un voto particular contra el proyecto del Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Ebro, que se está debatiendo en la sede de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) antes de su aprobación por parte del Gobierno de España, debido al aumento de regadíos y obras. 

En declaraciones a los medios de comunicación, el presidente de COAGRET, Valentín Cazaña, ha expresado la "decepción" de los grupos ecologistas después de un proceso que ha durado siete años, tiempo durante el cual en la elaboración del documento no se han aplicado, según Cazaña, los objetivos de la Directiva Marco del Agua de la Unión Europea y no se han limitado las demandas de agua.

"Más bien es justamente al contrario", ha continuado Cazaña, en cuya opinión el Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Ebro se ha convertido en el "todo vale" y en un "aumento sin control" del número de hectáreas de regadío, hasta 400.000 más. Se ha quejado de la inclusión de un catálogo de 35 obras nuevas, "muchas de ellas sin justificar".

El presidente de COAGRET ha criticado, asimismo, que la CHE esté "vendiendo" que el 70 por ciento de las masas de agua estudiadas tengan un buen estado ecológico, pero ha dicho que las estudiadas no representan ni el 50 por ciento del total. Además "no se tienen en cuenta indicadores fundamentales, como los peces".

PLAN "IDEOLÓGICO"

El portavoz de la Plataforma en Defensa de l'Ebre, Manel Tomás, ha tildado el plan de "ideológico" y ha aseverado que está hecho "en contra del delta" debido a que contempla un aumento "injustificado" de regadíos, 400.000 hectáreas que "no tienen sentido" y conllevan "un uso abusivo", de tal forma que "no quedan los caudales ambientales necesarios y justos para el mantenimiento del Delta".

El plan "certificará la muerte del Delta del Ebro" y, si se aprueba tal y como está elaborado, "va a rayar el delito ecológico", ha agregado Manel Tomás. En su opinión, no se ha producido un debate técnico ni científico, sino "un reparto político del agua que se ha hecho totalmente de espaldas a las necesidades ambientales que tienen el río Ebro y el Delta".

De llevarse a cabo el plan, "se generará un conflicto" de ámbito europeo, ya que las normas que se deben aplicar sobre la demarcación son estatales, europeas y mundiales, ha dicho el portavoz de la Plataforma. 

Tomás ha comentado que esta entidad comparecerá, el 9 de julio, ante la Comisión de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo y el día 12 están convocadas las fuerzas políticas catalanas en Tortosa para pronunciarse sobre el plan. "Lo que se plantea es un reto a la ciudadanía del Delta del Ebro", ha considerado.

En una nota de prensa, la Red de Organizaciones en Defensa de la Cuenca del Ebro 'Cuenca Azul', a la que pertenecen COAGRET y la Plataforma, ha indicado que el verdadero objetivo del plan es "el máximo control de los recursos hídricos" y advierten del "deterioro" irremediable de los ecosistemas acuáticos por la escasez de caudales y por la contaminación. 

'Cuenca Azul' ha criticado el "cinismo" del Plan al justificar los nuevos embalses como medida ambiental, ya que "lo que hace un embalse es desregular el funcionamiento natural de un río". También han señalado que no se ha analizado la repercusión del plan sobre los espacios protegidos de la Red Natura 2000. 

PARTICIPACIÓN

El plan es resultado de un "intenso proceso de participación" en el que han tomado parte más de 1.700 asociaciones e instituciones, ha informado la CHE en un comunicado.

Asimismo, el organismo de cuenca ha definido este documento como "una oportunidad social que recoge los objetivos comunes de las nueve Comunidades autónomas" que integran la cuenca "para alcanzar una gestión más eficiente y sostenible del agua que oriente las decisiones de las Administraciones y de los ciudadanos".

Este viernes, 5 de julio, se reunirá el Comité de Autoridades Competentes para dar su conformidad a la propuesta, paso previo para que el documento básico de gestión de la cuenca sea elevado al Gobierno para su aprobación definitiva mediante Real Decreto.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/ar...#ixzz2Y6gyODSX

----------

